# Finally got my slicer



## miamited (Sep 28, 2019)

Pick up a used slicer for $150 yesterday and spent a few hours cleaning and greasing it with a food safe silicone. I haven't been able to find anything about it online. Anyone know anything about it or where I can get info on it. It is a 12 inch blade.

Also, the blade is held on with 3 phillips screws. How do I keep the blade from free spinning when trying to remove the screws? I don't see any lock down lever, etc.

First four photos are before cleaning. the others after.
Thanks.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 28, 2019)

nice, I would say check amazon


----------



## bradger (Sep 28, 2019)

Cant believe there is no lock, did you do a look up with make and model?


----------



## miamited (Sep 29, 2019)

Looked up make and model. Even just sky meat slicer.


----------



## S-met (Sep 29, 2019)

I recognized the button configuration from my searches for my slicer. This may help. If you look close, this item has the same model# Sky-689.

Best Choice Products 12" Blade Commercial Deli Meat Food Slicer Premium Quality


----------



## miamited (Sep 29, 2019)

S-met said:


> I recognized the button configuration from my searches for my slicer. This may help. If you look close, this item has the same model# Sky-689.
> 
> Best Choice Products 12" Blade Commercial Deli Meat Food Slicer Premium Quality




That really does look like mine. Thanks.


----------

